

Microsoft joining the ranks of referrer spammers?  - haasted
http://adblockplus.org/blog/microsoft-joining-the-ranks-of-referrer-spammers

======
Encosia
I have to agree with monk.e.boy's assessment that they're probably just
checking for cloaking. That's not exactly an exotic technique.

------
jrockway
Of course, anyone can set their reverse DNS to anything, and anyone can set
their User-Agent string to anything... so I am not sure what, if anything,
this says about Microsoft.

Did he check that the IP -> DNS -> IP "round tripped"?

~~~
Donald
$ whois 65.55.165.94|grep NetName

NetName: MICROSOFT-1BLK

$ host 65.55.165.94

94.165.55.65.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer
msnbot-65-55-165-94.search.msn.com.

$ host msnbot-65-55-165-94.search.msn.com.

msnbot-65-55-165-94.search.msn.com has address 65.55.165.94

